# Older call of duty games



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Anyone play the older call of duty games ? 

Just tried my collection of COD games and I was surprised the server's are still up and running on the Xbox right back to the call of duty 2 which was a 360 launch title.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Most of them are now a nightmare for hacks, much like MW2 is. It's MW3 I play mainly as it is my favourite.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Used to love COD4 MP, but it just got hacked to death...


----------



## Robh (Aug 12, 2007)

I still play the original modern warfare, I found the black op's was the worst for being hacked


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

yes but im crap.


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I have them all but I don't bother playing on line any more. Me and my lad play custom games on Black OPs and Black OPs 2.

My favourite in the series is World At War but I want them to revamp the first 3 as I love the games based on WW2 but the graphics are so out of date.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Modern warfare is my favourite


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

still playing blops 1 on a weekly basis.cant be arsed with the new ones,they all seem to be far to samey and have no real lasting ability like MW 1&2 and world at war,blops.but like another poster pointed out they are hacked to ****.i was in a game on the blops the other day and there was some kind of "gas" hack and then another lobby had infinite air strikes,helicopters etc.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

im a big COD3 man!


about 3 people online though lmao


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Having a retro gaming day , you got to love the random moments that could make you think " why me " lol


----------

